# Review question, just on quite product



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainworld or Wholesale Trains? Any comments of preference and why/why not? I want to place an order very soon and don't have much experience with either? Not looking to bash anyone, just trying to be an informed consumer.

Thanks.
Robert


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used both. Trainworld gets my vote and I will not reveal why I don't like Wholesale Trains. Dennis


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Never ordered from Trainworld, but have from Wholesale several times, and all have been positive experiences. Be wary of ordering any products from any dealer that are back ordered or out of stock. In reading the experiences of other MLS members with dealers, most of the problems arise when a dealer is trying to sell products they don't actually have on their shelves.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmtrainz on 24 Jan 2011 07:36 AM 
Never ordered from Trainworld, but have from Wholesale several times, and all have been positive experiences. Be wary of ordering any products from any dealer that are back ordered or out of stock. In reading the experiences of other MLS members with dealers, most of the problems arise when a dealer is trying to sell products they don't actually have on their shelves. 
+1 

I have had positive experiences with both.

Alan


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Be sure the item is In Stock. 

I ordered a loco from one of those 2 ( can't remember which) when it said Available... 5 months later they tried to sell me a different engine at the sale price, wrong road wrong era. Fortunately they 'let' me cancell the order. Went to Trainz (the store) and had it 2 weeks. 

A different time, earlier, I ordered a sloped back tender when AC was having a sale, after 3 months I sent an email cancelling the order, again getting one in short order from a diff co. A couple of months later, my card was charged and the stupid tender showed up! 

I've read here it's best to call and place the order with a person who can check to see if it is indeed in stock. 

Also call to cancel. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are both discount houses, often the lowest price on the web. Thus, if you have very high expectations of customer service you may be disappointed. 

The customer service in a Nordstrom is very different from a Walmart. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Great information everyone thank you. John good detail to watch for. Greg, I couldn't agree more. If I could find the product somewhat locally I would and usually do pay a little extra for the in house experience and often better service. Problem is finding that somewhat local source these days. 

Robert


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Local for me is through one of our advertisers... I suggest RLD, they've done me right. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's sort of like your home or car insurance. When you don't need it (customer service, or insurance coverage) it's easy to go for the lowest price. 

But, when you need it, I'm sure everyone has heard horror stories about cut-rate insurance companies not covering your loss. 

I buy from RLD mostly, on the rare occasions that I have any problems (and it's usually a manufacturer issue) it's been resolved quickly and it has reinforced my preference for service over the absolute last dollar in discount. 

Just my personal philosophy. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Trainworld, RLD, also G-Scale Junction, and of course if you want a bargain,depending on what you are looking for, maybe good, maybe not so good, buyer beware, "Evil Bay" Regal


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

My experience with both has been mixed--when they have it in stock? Great. The problem is you can never tell if they actually have what you are ordering


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've ordered from both. My experience with Trainworld is that they are usually the most expensive of anyone, anywhere. I've only bought stuff from them that was on sale. I haven't bought from Wholesaletrains in a while although with Ridge Road Station out of business I will probably use them more. Don't trust either's web site for availability. Always call them and check their stock then order on line if you wish. RLD Hobbies is usually better than either and it is a shame because I really liked Wholesaletrains.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on what you are looking for.... 

Trainworld are the "Closeout Kings" so sometimes items are overstock, clearance, customer to store returns, etc. But if they do have it, they will make good on it. The other advantage is no BS, you can do a complete order in under a minute via the phone. They have actually called me back on problems too, never had a service problem, they are just New Yorkers and are "kurt". 

Bought a item from G Scale Junction the other day (mail order, a shame, I used to live minutes from his site) and got the lowest price I could find and good shipping. Have bought from him at shows too. 

Train Li, mail and shows, tops for customer service. 

RLD Hobbies, only at shows, good service, would buy more from them but they do not do Euro outline stuff. 

Bought a lot from Ste Aubins, but not so much lately, at shows, mail order and eBay, but have not bought form them since the Team was formed. 

Pizza-Pasta, Jim Kirk is great to deal with, always bought online (he often answers e-mails in under 15 min), need to actually see his store one day. 

Bought some via mail or onsite from Watts, Brentwood Station and Ridge Road in past with OK results. 

...so in the end, shop around and find your best supplier. Chances are, there will be a "short list" and not a "one stop" due to stock, service, price and other factors.


----------



## Tahoe1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Try Mike and Renee Kidman @ Kidman's Tree Farm. 
I was referred to them by another poster. Their pricing is Great and they really want your buisness. 
1-515-984-6946 
Bill Wright 
Clayton,CA.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

I would stay away from Trainworld. I used to buy from them all the time because their prices are good but I had an issue with my last purchase from there and the service I got was BS. in other words, they're great until you have a problem.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Lots of GREAT feedback. Thank you everyone. Some of your comments motivated me to try harder to find a local vendor, so that's what I'm doing now. You have also helped me short list my mail order choices (RLD) if my local search fails. 

Robert


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett 

I'm not familiar with and could not search Pizza-Pasta, Jim Kirk. Do you have a website link you could post? 

Robert


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Robert, Try this site:
http://www.pizzatrains.com/
LAO


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Wholesale Trains is a sponsor of this site,I don't believe Trainworld has. That is one reason to go with Wholesale Trains . I have had only one problem through the years with Wholesale Trains and an e-mail to Lantz quickly corrected it. I try to place most of my orders with companies that sponsor here.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i have shopped at trainworld since 1988-buying a lot of stuff 

service is fine-got that NYC Brooklyn 'warmth' sometimes 

products are fine 
be careful abou lost and found items -i think they are returns that had minor imperfections or buyers remorse- 
these may no longer exist since LGB has become more scarce and stock have plummeted-but i bought a few things that didnt look quite perfect and new 

prices aint what they used to be before the father passed away-they are not as competitive as they once were 

i have only once had some gorilla in shipping pack my LGB car in such a way that the outside box was damaged 
only once have i had an issue and they made good, no BS 
id use them if you like the product and feel the price is what you want to pay


----------

